# Hey Joey...



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

You're up.
:SM


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

shilala said:


> You're up.
> :SM


Oh oh

Shilala is cranking up the war machine again.

click click

:hnBOOM:hn


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

:gulp:

:hn:hn:hn:hn


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

:r:r:r

Go get em Scott:tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Rock on Scott...:tu:ss


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

There sure is a lot of chest thumping around here lately....ahhh heck go get him Scott


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Go Scott!!!:gn

Sucks to be Joey!!!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Im hoping he is talking about some other Joey on this board. :bx:bx


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ir13 said:


> Im hoping he is talking about some other Joey on this board. :bx:bx


Sorry, bro.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ir13 said:


> Im hoping he is talking about some other Joey on this board. :bx:bx


I hope he's not :r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe he's referring to a young kangaroo? :tu


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

HAHA he's sic'n the :mn on ya joey!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

scott... you have no idea how happy you just made me :tu

stearns


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Joey.......As the commercial states......."You're in Good Hands."


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I love when Scott telegraphs his hits. It gives the victim an extra few days to sweat. And then you think you're prepared for it. And then you find out just how wrong you were.

Ironically, I was chatting with Joey last night and telling him just how much I would love to see him get bashed. And now it happens. It's like friggin' magic, I tell you.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Pass the popcorn plaese.

:ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

shvictor said:


> There sure is a lot of chest thumping around here lately....ahhh heck go get him Scott


:tpd: Is there usually this much artillery flying at this pace? :hn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> :tpd: Is there usually this much artillery flying at this pace? :hn


Actually, we're in a lull.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

shilala said:


> Actually, we're in a lull.


Yeah, and Summer just arrived...:ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Joey's gonna get beaten... sheesh man, aren't you tired of getting your ass whooped?

:r:r:r


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

DBall said:


> Joey's gonna get beaten... sheesh man, aren't you tired of getting your ass whooped?
> 
> :r:r:r


I havent got my ass whooped yet, just smacked a little bit.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Ironically, I was chatting with Joey last night and telling him just how much I would love to see him get bashed. And now it happens. *It's like friggin' magic*, I tell you.


well duh! you are a wizard

stearns


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ir13 said:


> I havent got my ass whooped yet, just smacked a little bit.


This might not be a good old fashioned ass whoopin, but it's a pretty fair punch in the mouth. :tu
:r
I bet it'll make your brain go blank for at least an hour or so. hehehe


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

stearns said:


> well duh! you are a wizard
> 
> stearns


The phat bastard better get outta my brain, that's all I'm sayin.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ir13 said:


> I havent got my ass whooped yet, just smacked a little bit.


True, but constantly, though... hahaha. I remember someone catching a couple quick hooks from Rochester as soon as they walked in the door.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ir13 said:


> I havent got my ass whooped yet, just smacked a little bit.


You've been kicked around by funky red slippers, can't get worse mate.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> You've been kicked around by funky red slippers, can't get worse mate.


says the guy who picked them out for him :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

SmokeyNL said:


> says the guy who picked them out for him :tu


and proud of it :ss


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Good luck Joey!!!





I feel your going to need it !!!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ir13 said:


> I havent got my ass whooped yet, just smacked a little bit.



Well then I suggest.............Sit down...........Strap in...............Hold on...........and Shut the F up cuz its a comin.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

If this one doesn't get the job done, they sell stamps every day, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> Well then I suggest.............Sit down...........Strap in...............Hold on...........and Shut the F up cuz its a comin.


If your involved, then i will start to get worried. :hn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ir13 said:


> If your involved, then i will start to get worried. :hn


That ain't such a bad idea.
A Fox/Phat/Shilala combo hit would probably set the clocks back.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

shilala said:


> That ain't such a bad idea.
> A Fox/Phat/Shilala combo hit would probably set the clocks back.


Sounds like fun


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

shilala said:


> That ain't such a bad idea.
> A Fox/Phat/Shilala combo hit would probably set the clocks back.


*Time Bomb???*


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

shilala said:


> That ain't such a bad idea.
> A Fox/Phat/Shilala combo hit would probably set the clocks back.


ShiFoxPhat?

MassFoxShil?

SilverShilPhat?

SilPhatShil?

Why do I suddenly hear a huge sucking noise coming from my wallet?


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> ShiFoxPhat?
> 
> MassFoxShil?
> 
> ...


Silver-Shi-at rings true for me.... maybe SilverChit for short? :ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> ShiFoxPhat?
> 
> MassFoxShil?
> 
> ...


Let me join, we can be SilverPhatBallLala... :r:r:r


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

shilala said:


> That ain't such a bad idea.
> A Fox/Phat/Shilala combo hit would probably set the clocks back.


It just might kill someone. Now come on Scott, you wouldn't want that on your conscience would you?:gn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

DBall said:


> Let me join, we can be SilverPhatBallLala... :r:r:r


I did just grant Joey's wish in the MAW/PIF thread but haven't sent the sticks yet. Anyone needing ir13's addy, plz to PM me.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I did just grant Joey's wish in the MAW/PIF thread but haven't sent the sticks yet. Anyone needing ir13's addy, plz to PM me.


I had it from when me and Mark smacked him around, but I think I've since lost it.... keep it on file. :r:r:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I did just grant Joey's wish in the MAW/PIF thread but haven't sent the sticks yet. Anyone needing ir13's addy, plz to PM me.


I already made a webpage.
It's called joeysaddress.com :r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

WTF Scott. You left me hangin  I see how it is.:r

Die Joey Die:gn:gn


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> WTF Scott. You left me hangin  I see how it is.:r
> 
> Die Joey Die:gn:gn


I may not be able to retailiate agaisnt Scott or the Fox, but you are of no worry to me.

Be careful what you wish for Gary.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ir13 said:


> I may not be able to retailiate agaisnt Scott or the Fox, but you are of no worry to me.
> 
> Be careful what you wish for Gary.


Believe me I am making no wishes. I am simply gonna punish you like I said I would. I am a man of my word. I dont want your lame threats or your cigars I just wanna see you cry.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

The Carnage:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165787


----------

